# macro stuff- one of my favorites to shoot



## mathjak107 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 22, 2018)

some more macro


----------



## terry123 (Jul 22, 2018)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2018)

truly glorious


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 22, 2018)

Beautiful. Nice to see whats going on in nature up close.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 22, 2018)

thanks


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 22, 2018)

Good stuff - No1 in particular


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 22, 2018)

bugs are my favorite , i have loads of insect shots


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

Many years ago (early 60's) I was in the still photo  lab in Aerospace.  I was the macro lab tech.  We shot all manner of subjects usually for failure analysis.  Macro was relatively new then. Good to see someone having fun with it.  Nice pics...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2018)

Great shots Mathjak!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks . My wife and I do quite a bit of bugs and flowers . We sell some of our stuff and the flowers are the biggest sellers .  I like  flower guts


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2018)

Macro's   nice.   Luv  it.    I don't have to put on my glasses  to see it.  Thanks.   Neat  pics  of  the  bugs.


----------

